
Ask HN: Which keyboard do you use? - wojtczyk
I am considering getting a new keyboard and am curious to learn what you use and what you value about yours.
======
auslegung
I use the ergodox ez Shine with cherry mx clear switches. [https://ergodox-
ez.com/](https://ergodox-ez.com/). This is my current layout (tweaking it all
the time) [https://configure.ergodox-ez.com/ergodox-
ez/layouts/ZPn5v/la...](https://configure.ergodox-ez.com/ergodox-
ez/layouts/ZPn5v/latest/0).

The biggest benefit is the comfort level of a split keyboard with tent/tilt.
I've used some Kinesis keyboards and a Mistel Barocco and those are fine, just
get a split keyboard with tent/tilt.

The ortholinear layout took some getting used to, but now I very much prefer
it. However, everything else about it I liked right away: split, ergonomic,
mechanical, easily programmable, controls the mouse, dual-function keys, etc.
And I've gotten used to the ortholinear and very much prefer it.

The 2 complaints I have are the thumb clusters are not ideal for me (it's
difficult to reach the 4 small keys), and the tilt kit doesn't tent/tilt
enough for me, and it's difficult to keep it in the right configuration.

~~~
wojtczyk
Nice, the configurability is pretty unique. I like the the flexible adjustment
of the split keyboard and programmability of the keys, but I wonder if I could
get used to the key layout on the two splits.

------
Multicomp
If I were to be encountered in a Pokemon game, I'd probably be referred to as
'Model M Maniac Multicomp wants to battle'.

I use an IBM Model M at home on my main PC (my first model m), which was a
gift from the energy, animation, and electronics office at my former
workplace. It was sitting for years on a desk next to it's replacement PC (and
nasty rubberdome kb) until I chanced across it.

In the computer lab, I have a Unicomp Model M Classic.

At work I have a Unicomp ultra classic.

At my moonlighting workplace, I have the knarly layout Unicomp PC 122
keyboard.

And finally for travel, I have an IBM model M I snagged for 20 bucks in
Craigslist.

Do I have enough keyboards? No. I want to get one of the unicomp trackball
keyboards so I will have a buckling spring keyboard with a built in trackball
mouse.

Send help

~~~
wojtczyk
Next time I visit my parents, I will have to check which of our 80's keyboards
are still in the attic.

------
geophile
Unicomp Model M. It's great because it comes close to the original IBM Model
M, which was my favorite keyboard ever. (OK, well, except for the IBM 029
keypunch.) Buckling spring keys, loud, great tactile feedback.

Someone put it out in a "Free Stuff" box and I grabbed it. It's in pristine
condition.

And that was a week after someone else put out some ancient computer science
and programming books. Including a copy of Knuth vol. 1 in much better shape
than my well-worn copy.

~~~
wojtczyk
A free Unicomp Model M? AND a copy of Knuth vol. 1 for free? Which
neighborhood is that?

In Berkeley I have seen a lot of valuable stuff in the streets after each
semester.

~~~
geophile
Somerville MA, which is near Tufts, and not that far from Harvard and MIT. And
countless software companies.

------
Kneighbor
I use the Unicomp Model M (macOS version). It's a great keyboard but having
used a standard Dell at work every day, I soon realised that I don't enjoy it
much more than a $30 Dell keyboard.

When, or maybe if, this Model M fails, I'll pick up a run of the mill $30
keyboard.

~~~
wojtczyk
Interesting, it's the second mention of Unicomp Model M. I have been working
on a $20 Dell Black KB216 keyboard for over a year but have not been enjoying
it.

~~~
Kneighbor
Funnily enough, that's the exact keyboard I am referencing when I talk about
the one I use at work. The Model M is a far better keyboard but it just
doesn't bother me that much.

~~~
wojtczyk
For a year I had no complaints about the Dell keyboard.

In the beginning I thought it's decent. Now a new computer was set-up at the
next desk with a brand-new keyboard of that kind. When I had to type something
in on that new Dell keyboard of the same kind, the tactile feedback was much
clearer. I am assuming it feels better since it is new and the rubber domes
(needs verification) are not that used.

At my desk I am now getting annoyed of the worn out feeling. It's interesting
how perception changes when you have a direct comparison.

------
johncoltrane
I use whatever keyboard comes with whatever computer I sit in front of. The
obvious values are flexibility and minimalism: I don't depend on a specific
piece of hardware that I would have to carry around.

~~~
wojtczyk
That's a great attitude. However I need to change out the keyboard for my home
office. It is an almost full-size keyboard, with "almost" causing me the most
trouble. The navigation keys are creatively rearranged and I keep missing the
right keys. This is a picture of the layout:
[https://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompress...](https://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompressAll1280/AA5J_130984912877459180AhoMJ43UEp.jpg)

------
jdabney
I use an Apple USB full-size keyboard from 2008. It is actually my favorite
keyboard ever. After years of mostly using laptop keyboards I don't like full
height keys anymore.

~~~
wojtczyk
I have used that at a different company before. I liked that the feel was no
different from an apple laptop keyboard.

------
Zekio
Currently a generic mechanical keyboard with the US ANSI layout, and got a
Massdrop CTRL Mechanical Keyboard in the mail since my W and D keys sometimes
double type

~~~
wojtczyk
Never heard of Massdrop before. I'll check them out.

------
Topgamer7
Microsoft Sculpt. I don't much like the f keys or key feel, but its great
ergonomically. All wrist pain evaporated.

~~~
wojtczyk
I will keep that in mind. A wrist rest is good to have, but I would probably
need to test the arrangement.

~~~
souprock
I don't think it is safe to use a wrist rest. You'd be applying pressure
there. Keep your wrists generally straight, with a little variation.

I'm using an old Microsoft keyboard. The new ones are not good, particularly
the Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000, because the keys aren't in straight rows.
Mine has that split in the middle, but is otherwise a perfectly standard
qwerty layout. I get a bit more comfort without having to relearn how to type
and thus become incompatible with normal keyboards.

The older the Microsoft keyboard, the better it is. The original was very much
a premium keyboard, with big aluminum plates inside it for rigidity. The
slightly later ones with multimedia key are OK, at least if you get the
traditional arrow keys. (what I have) On the more recent keyboards, the keys
are all different sizes and misaligned.

~~~
Topgamer7
The wrist rest is actually to keep your hands inline with your wrists. So you
don't have them at an angle while type. I attribute a good deal of my pain
being missing from the raised section of the keyboard under the spacebar and
the gentle wrist pad.

